# i810 2003 - Electric motor for drivers door lock not working



## jammyhl (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

Our van came back from a weekend with friends with the drivers door lock not working (left hand drive). The key on the outside and the pop up knob on the inside won't unlock the door and the inside handle is disabled.

From what I recall the lock is activated by a motor but I can't find reference to a specific fuse for this (so I checked them all and couldn't find any problems).

Has anyone had this issue before? Any one got any idea where the motor is sourced from? As it is I'm probably going to have to try to disassemble my door from the inside now!

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If it is the central locking then it may have a controller or ECU to control the door solenoids, they may not be fitted with motors as such.

More info on the vehicle would help considerably.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It would help if we knew the base vehicle if a coachbuilt or if an A class make and model including year. I am assuming that you cannot open the door in question. does the door only lock with just the key or do you have a key fob for remote operation. 
Do you have central locking on this vehicle.

cabby


----------



## jammyhl (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi

It's a 2003 Euramobil i810 with the rear lounge (HBS?). It's a Fiat Ducato base. However as an A-class the door is a custom made one. It's very strange as there is no central locking - at least not that we are aware of - but the door lock seems to be driven by a motor? 

Let me know what other info you might need?

James


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would think that the inside door handle was being forced to open the door while it was locked with the key, this can either break a connection or bend the rod and will not move, jamming the door lock.
Even if it is an electrical fault you will need to get the door trim off to check if there is a supply to the unit. So I would suggest a large cup of coffee and a cushion and gently remove the door card (trim).

keep, us informed please.

cabby


----------

